# Confession Study Guides?



## JM (Apr 16, 2005)

Can anyone suggest a study guide on the Westminster confession?

[Edited on 4/17/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hard Knox_
> Can anyone suggest a study guide on the Westminster confession?



First of welcome to the Puritanboard! 

Our bible study just finished a 2.5 year study on the confession. We used the following guides:

1. What do Presbyterians Believe? Gordon H. Clark 
You can also get a study guide by Gary Crampton. Both are available from www.trinityfoundation.org

2. The Westminster Confession of Faith for Study Classes. G.I WIlliamson
This is a fairly standard commentary.

3. Commentary on the Westminster Confession of Faith. A.A. Hodge
You can read this free online HERE

And one we did not use, but I have browsed from time to time is the exposition of the WCF by Robert Shaw. This is also available online HERE

If you decide to go through the catechisms (which I HIGHLY recommend), there are many resources and commentaries (alot of them free online) for those too.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 16, 2005)

Shaw and Hodge are the two best (in my opinion) with Williamson a close third.

I would also highly recommend Vincent's commentary on the WSC and Watson's Body of Divinity (basically keyed to the WLC)


----------



## JM (Apr 16, 2005)

Perfect, thank you. I've seen Shaw's work in print and will pick it up soon.


----------

